# Where is the Pilot screw adjustment?



## bigbadbrown (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey guys, i've got the brute's carbs torn down and am looking for the fuel/air adjustment, or pilot screw. anybody wanna lend a hand in helping me find it in the pictures?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

it is in the tube that have the plug in it ,next to the carb throat on the bottom side


----------



## bigbadbrown (Oct 30, 2009)

a million thanks to you my friend.


----------



## bear (Apr 20, 2009)

do u have to drill out to adj or how do u adj them


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

u have to pull out the plugs with a screw or a drill bit . u have to adjust them when u change jets and stuff


----------



## bigbadbrown (Oct 30, 2009)

once he showed me where they were it was stupid simple to do. drill it out just enough to get a pick in there, and pry the cap out. i set mine at 2 1/2 turns out on each one. you'll have to play around a little with them to get it right on your bike though.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep....2.5 turns is about right on most.

save that picture wood butcher....I bet we will use that a hundred times....Thanks!


----------



## bruteforce8989 (Jan 30, 2010)

u screw it all the way in then back out about 2.5 turnes.and u dont have to put anouther cap back on it do u


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

bruteforce8989 said:


> u screw it all the way in then back out about 2.5 turnes.and u dont have to put anouther cap back on it do u


Nope...no cap back on it...and yes...tighten it up and them back it out.


----------



## bruteforce8989 (Jan 30, 2010)

hopefully that fixes the backfire thanks man


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

bruteforce8989 said:


> hopefully that fixes the backfire thanks man



If not...you will have to go to #40 pilot jets. If you have to go 3 turns....just go up on the pilots.


----------



## bruteforce8989 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok thanks for the advice


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

don't crank on them to much just real light when you seat them or you may damage them


----------



## BFsixfidy (Jun 16, 2010)

is this the same thing as a carb sync ? also where do i adjust the valves any help would be appreciated


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*brute*

Carb syncing is something totally different.Carb syncing is getting the carb butterfly plates syncronized so that the plates are opening at the same amount of travel - theres videos on you tube I've seen. The valves are under the head caps - from front to back you have exhaust - intake - intake - exhaust....... I adjusted the intakes at .13mm,and the exhaust at .23mm....Make sure all four front head valves, you are on the T of TF mark,and the rear head will be the T of the TR mark.You need to bring the piston up and cam lobes down for both heads, when you adjust.....


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Carb sync is hardly ever needed, be careful, if it aint broke....you know the rest..


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Does anybody have a pic to replace the one that got deleted in the second post?


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I got us a new pictures since I just did this to my carbs


----------

